# Expiration Date?



## jake77 (Aug 29, 2009)

Do wine kits have an expiration date? I have never noticed one. And do kits ever go bad from age? I just bought and started Cellar Clasic Zinfendel and noticed the yeast package was expired after I had pitched it. I am assuming that this kit sat on the shelf for awhile.


----------



## Tom (Aug 29, 2009)

Maybe maybe not. All kits have an experation date. You may not know how to read them though. When you have an expired yeast packet I would stromgly suggest to make a starter. You may have to wait a littlonger if you just pitched it. 
How far past experation was it? It still work.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes, most wine kits have a date code but not really an expiration date. Each manufacturer is different so if you can post the numbers and the brand we can decipher them for you.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Aug 29, 2009)

RJ Spagnols Date Code:Cellar Classic is a RJ Spagnols Product
Usually found near the label or on top of the box
They use the yyyymmdd format: 20070412 is April 12 2007




Spagnols’ VDV (Vino del Vida)
and Orchard Breezin’ brands both 
now have a 24-month expiration from 
the manufacture date -- and Grand Cru 
products have an 18-month expiration
time frame. The rest of the product line
still have the normal 12 month shelf 
life starting from the date of manufacture.


----------



## cpfan (Aug 29, 2009)

Generally speaking, if the yeast in a kit is expired, WOW it is an OLD kit.


If you still have the box, look at the variety label. As already mentioned, the manufacturing date is in the format yyymmddx.


Steve


----------



## jake77 (Aug 29, 2009)

I kinda figured that was the packaging date. Just looked on box and it says 20071123. The yeast package says exp. 07-2009. Does anybody think I should pitch another yeast or just see what happens?


----------



## Tom (Aug 29, 2009)

You should be fine. Did you smell the concentrate when you poured it in? If no bad odors (vinegar) then you are OK


----------



## Wade E (Aug 29, 2009)

It till should be fine as expiration date doesnt mean its bad but generally should be used by then. Weve had people make kits that were much older then that with good results and have never heard any bad results ever.


----------



## jake77 (Aug 29, 2009)

Smelled and tasted it!




Everything good. I was just wondering, this kit is almost 2 years old and how do they keep the juice from spoilage for that long?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 29, 2009)

The bags that the manufacturers use are double or even triple walled. Im not sure if they are also sulfited also to protect it.


----------



## rrussell (Aug 29, 2009)

I have 2 cellar craft kits. lot #B17912sa and A07912sa. were these packaged in September of 2007 or am I reading these wrong? They also have a RES#108957 and 140288. what do these mean? Thanks, Ron


----------



## KG233 (Aug 30, 2009)

For Cellar Craft - the letter corresponds to the month, the next two numbers are the day of the month, and the next digit is the year. I think the rest are just manufacturer codes or something. So your first kit should be February 17, 2009 and the second kit January 7, 2009. Looks pretty good!


I justreceiveda Cellar Craft White Shiraz that was 2 years 3 months old (BTW, did not get it from George) and it was oxidized- very brown in appearance. I did receive a refund. The retailer just lost track of how old the kit was and promptly refunded my money.


----------



## vcasey (Aug 30, 2009)

kg233 said:


> I justreceiveda Cellar Craft White Shiraz that was 2 years 3 months old (BTW, did not get it from George) and it was oxidized- very brown in appearance. I did receive a refund. The retailer just lost track of how old the kit was and promptly refunded my money.



That's a shame, but good for the retailer for refunding your $. I made this kit a couple of years ago for Christmas gifts (cause it looked pretty



). It also tasted fantastic and everyone loved this wine. Well worth another attempt to get this kit!
VC


----------



## rrussell (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks, those dates make me feel much better. I did get mine from George so I did'nt think they would be 2 years old as he probably turns his inventory pretty fast.


----------



## KG233 (Aug 30, 2009)

Vcasey - yes, I intend to order the White Shiraz again - just need to free up some carboys first... I have read really good reviews onthe White Shiraz- which urged me to order it in the first place. Might have to try and work this kit in sooner than later!!!


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 30, 2009)

carboys live and breathe and therefore create more and more little carboys of various sizes. You have papa 6.5 gallon; mama 6.0 gallon and baby 1 gallon sizes. gotta keep them filled to keep them happy!!


----------



## grapeman (Aug 30, 2009)

The 16 year old car boys are old enough to drive and are almost full grown at 5 gallons. Then there are the teenage car boys and girls at 3 gallons. Of course don't forget the aged carboys that are starting to sag or otherwise known as demi-johns or I suppose demi-jills.


----------



## jake77 (Nov 10, 2009)

Well, I was wondering if I should even bottle this wine. This was a White Zinfandel blush, and my first try at a blush. I can't even really describe the color of this, it is like a mix of a deep red wine with a white with a little brown tint. It is no where near the color of a comercial blush wine. it is actually really weird. I decided to bottle half of it and racked the rest in a 3 gal. carboy for now. I did bottle in blue bottles to hide the color. It smells good, and tastes good for being only 2 months old. I guess I need to buy some blue glasses and see what people think of it.


----------



## geocorn (Nov 10, 2009)

I am fortunate. With the amount of wine kits we sell each week, we turn the inventory every 2-3 months. Obviously not all kits move as fast, but we have have very few expired kits over the last 5 years and everyone of them was due to being sent an old kit from the distributor/manufacturer.


As an aside, when they get to be a year old, we fire sale them in the store. I have a regular that will take everyone of them.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 11, 2009)

I was just telling him this same thing through PM!



I was pretty positive that he could not have bought this from you but wanted to check cause sh!t happens!


----------



## geocorn (Nov 11, 2009)

That is the real problem with selling the kits. Unless you have a good volume, expiration is a real issue.


----------



## jake77 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have had it with the local shops I usually go to. They usually never have what you need or want or as I have came to find out, most of what they have is old stock. Found a kit over the weekend that I was going to buy until I looked at the date on box. It was almost a year and a half old! And not to mention it was $30 more than what George sells them for here. I am usually big on buying local and supporting local businesses but in this case, I just ordered 2 kits from George.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 15, 2009)

Buying local only works well if the seller stands behind what he sells and doesnt try to pawn off old goods on you. He should be selling an out dated kit for at least a discounted price!


----------



## PeterZ (Nov 16, 2009)

The problem many local shops have is turnover. My LHBS is a big beer store but probably doesn't sell 10 wine kits/month. The selection is also very limited.


----------

